# A Pic of Me



## Teighlor (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi!

It's been awhile sice I posted a picture of myself, and I'm not good at this yet, so here goes:







I hope you like it.:kiss2: 

**Teighlor**


----------



## Emma (Nov 23, 2005)

That's not worked. What you'll need to do is upload it to www.photobucket.co.uk and put the link you get from that between the


----------



## Zoom (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the F:fort anyway.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 23, 2005)

You could also just upload it to the board. There're some instructions in The FAQ


----------



## garrry! (Sep 25, 2007)

i was looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 25, 2007)

Teighlor said:


> Hi!
> 
> It's been awhile sice I posted a picture of myself, and I'm not good at this yet, so here goes:
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome back - I was looking forward to the photo-but, even nicer that you posted a message.


----------



## Caine (Sep 25, 2007)

Great to see some of the original gals from back in the day are still here, good to see ya back Teighlor!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 25, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Thanks for the F:fort anyway.




this made me lol :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

This thread's DAMN NEAR TWO YEARS OLD. Look at the date on the original post.

It's noteworthy too that Teighlor hasn't posted anything in a little over a year.


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This thread's DAMN NEAR TWO YEARS OLD. Look at the date on the original post.



Thank god, I thought I must be going mad; _thinks: Why is there suddenly expectation regarding a thread no one (until today) has posted on since november 2005?_


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Sep 25, 2007)

How did a two year old thread get revived? I have trouble enough finding two week old threads.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 25, 2007)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> How did a two year old thread get revived? I have trouble enough finding two week old threads.



I'd guess - a search of "Teighlor"


----------



## Russell Williams (Sep 26, 2007)

I have talked with her in within the last six months or so. Beyond that I will let her describe her current circumstances should she choose to do so.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## garrry! (Sep 29, 2007)

can you atleast tell us if she's well?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2007)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Russell Williams (Sep 29, 2007)

garrry! said:


> can you atleast tell us if she's well?



When last I talked to her she had health problems but was cheerful and expressed a positive outlook on life.

She is I nice person to talk to and I should do it more often.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Sep 30, 2007)

Rowan said:


> *rolls eyes*



*Rolls eyes*... hmmm.... anything else?

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't tell you how Teighlor's doing, but has anyone seen Kelligirl lately?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 30, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I can't tell you how Teighlor's doing, but has anyone seen Kelligirl lately?



Holy crap, that is the hardest I've laughed in weeks.

Thanks man.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 30, 2007)

While there are simularities, I think the former is nowhere near the level of obsession as the latter.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 3, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I can't tell you how Teighlor's doing, but has anyone seen Kelligirl lately?



*stab*


----------



## Zoom (Oct 4, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I can't tell you how Teighlor's doing, but has anyone seen Kelligirl lately?


Try looking under Teighlor.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 4, 2007)

What about Brooke? She under there as well?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> What about Brooke? She under there as well?



Along with April Jasmine


----------



## Caine (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmm, if they are, its a darn good hiding spot!


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

HAY GUiSE, I R LOOKING FOR EPIC PIX OF DISAPPEARING INTERNET FAT GIRLS !1!!!1!1!!~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripley (Oct 5, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Along with April Jasmine



If the FBI only knew how close they were to finding Jimmy Hoffa and D.B. Cooper.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 9, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I can't tell you how Teighlor's doing, but has anyone seen Kelligirl lately?



lol. Try YouTube...oh wait...you mean recent. Nevermind. ;-)

Seriously though, what is the obsession with KelliGirl?


----------

